# Up close and personal with maggots... these are all maggots, right?



## airplanenut (May 18, 2009)

I was looking at my two 10-day old FF cultures today, and I noticed a ton of black dots in the media moving extremely quickly. My first thought was that I had mites, since I'd never noticed this before (never really paid much attention to young cultures), and the maggots on the side of the cup tend to move rather slowly.

Anyway, I keep my cultures in the same room as a strong macro lens and camera, so I shot this (some of the picture is cropped out, but nothing was sized down). After seeing the dots zoomed in, it looks like they are in, in fact, just the heads of the maggots. Can anyone confirm this? I feel like in the last 6 months I would have noticed them at least once, but perhaps I really just haven't paid attention. I just want to be sure that I don't have a problem brewing, and if I do, enough time to fix it before I have a food shortage.










Thanks,

Jeremy

PS- I'm pretty certain my mother would kill me if I showed her this image.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

No worries. You are correct. Those little black dots are just the larvae. Perfectly normal.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

i thought the same thing the first time I noticed it

then upon closer inspection I realized it was just their heads


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

yep--it's actually their rasping mouthparts


----------

